# Can yall recommend a blank for me?



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

I'm getting into rod building and I am going to learn on a few cheap blanks but when I get the hang of things I want to build a high end rod. I want a rod that kind of does it all if there is such a thing. I would like a 6'6" or 6'9" casting rod blank that is light, sensitive and will be good for trophy trout. I would like it to be able to throw tops, corkies, and plastics well. If yall could recommend a few different blanks I would greatly appreciate it. I understand a great blank can run anywhere from 80-100 bucks plus which is fine. Also if you guys know of a blank that would fit my needs that is a value blank that costs around 50-80 bucks I would like to know of one so I could make some quality rods as gifts that don't break the bank. I look forward to learning this great hobby and picking your brains along the way. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

One rod that does it all is like playing golf w/ just a 5 iron, IMO. I like something like the 843P for plastics and small tops, but prefer a 844P for larger tops and corky fatboys. Castaway and Batson blanks at ~$55 can be had at Swampland, a sponsor here. If ya get to Houston, FTU will have a large selection of comparable blanks. The models I mentioned are 7', but can be trimmed at the butt...3" would be no problem. Welcome, James!


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Welcome James. I may have just what you're looking for. The blanks I have on special this month would make great rods for tossing topwaters and plastics for trout.
Here's the link to the thread I started a few days ago. Give me a shout if I can answer any questions you may have.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=382985


----------



## Bullard International (Dec 9, 2011)

Welcome James, if you are able to come out to the Texas Custom Rod Builders Show it will be an ideal place to mingle with blank manufacturers and meet the men behind the companies. It will be a great chance to meet some of the best rod builders in the industry and attend demo's by many of them. We hope to see you there and be sure to swing by and introduce yourself!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

when is the custom rod builders show and where is it?


----------



## Bullard International (Dec 9, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> when is the custom rod builders show and where is it?


James, it is February 17th and 18th 2012. Here's some of the details.
http://www.texascustomrodbuildersshow.com/

It is a non profit show, we will be donating proceeds to go to Project Healing Waters Fly Fishing and CCA. Be sure to come out and help support our troops! We have builders from all over the country building rods for returning injured troops and we will have now "4" special presentations presented by the rod builder themselves to the actual recipient. The builders are Doc Ski, Bill Havens, Jim Trelikes and David Cunningham. It is going to be an awesome show so be sure and join us.

See you there!


----------



## fishin styx (Jun 30, 2009)

Probably the best "all around" inshore blank is going to be a popping blank. If you'll be throwing mainly tails, spoons & smaller plugs (top & suspending) a P843 would be ideal. This blank will load easily, has a rather light tip but tons of power in the butt. Corky's, larger plugs and generally speaking heavier baits/lures, a P844 would be the ticket.
There are a pile of manufacturers out there but I personally believe you'd be very happy with the Hi Mod series of blanks from MHX.


----------



## Bullard International (Dec 9, 2011)

James,

Someone else you might check out is Acid Rod in San Dimas, California. Mark will spend the time with you to make sure you get exactly what you need and want. I know he is a Batson dealer and you can't go wrong with any Batson product.


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Batson blanks are listed right here and in stock.

http://swamplandtackle.com/products.asp?cat=44


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Give Lance a call at Swampland for the Batsons. So far I have ordered three blanks from him and some that I will order in the near future. Great guys and great service.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

what about a Castaway Blank from Swampland Blank 813 for my first rod to build? I am thinking a Medium power with Fast action 6'10" sounds like it will work very well. What do you think Swampland? Will you throw in that free grip of my choice with that blank order?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

If i go with that blank mentioned above what size reel seat would I need, I didn't realize there were multiple sizes of reel seats, do I go off of what the butt diameter is and if so do i get a size larger than the butt diameter or one size smaller? and last question do I need a full reamer set or will one size reamer work for most inshore rods?


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> If i go with that blank mentioned above what size reel seat would I need, I didn't realize there were multiple sizes of reel seats, do I go off of what the butt diameter is and if so do i get a size larger than the butt diameter or one size smaller? and last question do I need a full reamer set or will one size reamer work for most inshore rods?


Do you live by ftu? The reel seat will depend on how long your grip is. As for a reamer I use a 12 inch round file it's not as fast tho. If you can get to ftu you can slip on reel seats till you get one that fits nice.


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

I use ftu and castaway 843 blanks and my reel seats are sizes 10-11.5 most of the time. I don't think blanks are perfect, for ex you might build two rods with the same grip and blank but one of the blanks is a bit bigger now the reel seat you have is to small.


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Jam[email protected] said:


> what about a Castaway Blank from Swampland Blank 813 for my first rod to build? I am thinking a Medium power with Fast action 6'10" sounds like it will work very well. What do you think Swampland? Will you throw in that free grip of my choice with that blank order?


Ok James. The 813 is a very nice blank for throwing tops and tails. The XP3 model is Castaways best. Since you're just getting into this hobby, and if you do purchase the blank I'll throw in the grip set just like I offered in my special.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

one last question, sorry guys I know it's a lot. If I go with a 6.5ft or 7 ft blank or somewhere in between and I use a split grip, how much space goes between the butt piece of cork and the piece of cork below the reel seat? I kind of need to know where on the blank to get the measurement for the diameter of the blank so I can get the right size reel seat. Mhx blanks has a chart but I need to know around how many inches up from the butt does the reel seat sit on a split grip. The more I delve into this project the more questions I have.


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> If i go with that blank mentioned above what size reel seat would I need, I didn't realize there were multiple sizes of reel seats, do I go off of what the butt diameter is and if so do i get a size larger than the butt diameter or one size smaller? and last question do I need a full reamer set or will one size reamer work for most inshore rods?


I could match up a reel seat of your choice and measure it to fit at how ever many inches you want it from the butt of the blank. Sometimes you will have to ream the seat slightly to get it to slide down where you want it to sit. A set of reamers makes your life a little easier to ream your grips to the correct size. We have the Batson Dream Reamers which comes in four sizes and should cover any size inshore or freshwater blank. Some people make their own out of scrap blanks and 40 grit sandpaper spiraled up the blank and glued together with contact cement. The Dream Reamers have an adaptor on the end and comes with a screwdriver grip that you can remove and chuck it up in a lathe or drill.


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

I was the same way and there are alot of good builders on this site that will help. Split grip is also up to you. For me it all depends on how I fish the rod, wade will be a short handle, if I'm throwing a boat rod it will be longer


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

ok swamp, I'll be calling you tomorrow to get a blank and reel seat and winding checks and anything else I can think of ordered.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Just wanted to give a shout out to Lance at Swampland Tackle. I called him today and he took the time to get me everything I needed and also saved me some time by measuring the blanks that I ordered to make sure that I got the proper sized real seats and winding checks for the blanks I ordered. I know I could have waited until I received the blanks to do the measuring but I really wanted to have all my materials arrive at the same time so I could start building a rod asap. I really appreciate him doing that for me and if yall need anything, be sure to give Lance a call and he will get you hooked up. Also I did a lot of internet shopping and his prices are as good if not better than some of the other major rod supplies stores. It's tough to beat his 8 dollar blanks that he has on special right now too. I got two of the 8 dollar blanks and also a nice castaway blank to use once I get the hang of things on the cheaper blanks just in case I mess something up.


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

Lance you are a good man. James, that a GREAT set up.


----------

